# Grizzly T10128 15-in. Spiral Cutterhead on ShopFox 1723 Planer



## bobasaurus

Sounds like the swap was a lot of work, but the results are worth it. I wish I had one as well. How well does it handle weird grain directions, knotholes, etc? Mine loves to chip out at any opportunity.


----------



## wbrisett

I've not run enough board feet through the new head to come to a forgone conclusion on strange grain, but what I've run through it so far, it seems to handle pretty much everything I throw at it. I'm just amazed at how much quieter the unit is now than before.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Last weekend I swapped out the head and blade assembly on my PM Model 15 that I acquired back in the 90s. I installed a Byrd Shelix and was thinking about doing a review with some tips. My experiences were much the same, but I had more trouble with re-assembling the gear box. I opted for the Byrd because it's made right here in the USA. The Byrd has helixical shaped cutters (supposedly for better shearing action, but I'm not convinced anyone would notice). And. I got it through my buddies at Ballew Saw & Tool here on Springfield ( http://www.ballewsawandtool.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=490&Itemid=31 )-although we have a Grizzly here in Springfield, I much prefer to do business with a local company. Kenny at Ballew suggested I order the Shelix with bearings, which turned out to be a great help. However, even with the benefit of Kenny's suggestion it took me 6-hours to do the job, but I enjoyed playing with my toy! Yes, the cut is far superior with no waves. I'd do it again without blinking an eye.


----------



## wbrisett

I actually liked the idea of buying a US made head. However there were a couple of reviews that had me second guessing if I should go with the Byrd. In the end, I thought I was going with a German design, but then found it wasn't (that will teach me to read stuff at 5 AM!)... 

Anyhow, I would be very interested in knowing what you think about your Byrd and if you have any of the issues some folks seem to have with the blade design.


----------



## wbrisett

I got an email from Grizzly's tech support today. Apparently the only difference (other than the extra two cutters) between the H7655 and the T10128 is where they are made. The H7655 is made in Taiwan, the T10128 in China. So there you go… Still not sure why one cost more (quite a bit more).


----------

